# Siege Of Bordrin's Watch OOC



## DEFCON 1 (May 6, 2009)

"How can we forget the suffering of our kin during the Age of Chains? How can we set aside those ancient grudges when the risk of slavery is now greater than ever? Fellow warriors, the orcs are upon us, marching once more to the beat of the giants’ drum. It falls to us to stop them—to hold fast no matter their numbers. If we falter, we give into fear. It’s not just ourselves and our way of life that will suffer; all people of the Elsir Vale will perish as well. War is upon us. Now is the time for men and women of courage to stand up and defend those who cannot defend themselves!"

_The voice rings out through the streets of Overlook.  A dwarven warrior by the name of Durkik Forgeheart, known to most as a captain of the city's militia, stands on the back of a cart as it is pulled through the city streets.  You hear his speech as he rides past you, and you know of what he requests.

The lands west of the Stonehome Mountains have been a festering mire of want and suffering. This parched and barren landscape is suited only for orcs, goblinoids, and other fell creatures. From time to time, a warlord gathers a small army and tumbles out of these badlands to test their strength and arms against the stalwart dwarf defenders, but never have they crossed the mountains because straddling its single pass is an ancient dwarven stronghold named Bordrin’s Watch. No matter how many orcs muster, they die upon its walls, painting the sturdy stone with their black blood. So the rumors of a new host in these forlorn bogs and dead woods seemed a small threat—nothing the guardians could not handle. This army, though, is different. Unlike all the many times the orcs have emerged, they now have a leader who can keep them together long enough to win._

***********

I've decided to jump into another game to DM, this time using the 4E rules.  The module is _Siege Of Bordrin's Watch_, a section of the Scales Of War Adventure Path from Dragon Magazine issue 157 (although I am running it as a standalone and not as a part of the Adventure Path).  The game will involve 5 to 7 players starting at 3rd level, and can include any of the races and classes from PH I, II, and the FR Player's Guide.

Even though the dwarves have been successful in containing the orc hordes in the past, this time it’s different and the dwarves of Overlook are concerned that the walls of the Bordrin’s Watch might not be enough to staunch the flood. All their misgivings stem from the reports brought back by their own scouts, who mention endless ranks of orcs, trolls, and worse marching inexorably to the Stonehome Mountains. To shore up the thin number of defenders to man the Watch, the city dispatches a call to arms, beseeching able-bodied men and women to mobilize at Caer Overlook and then join forces with the defenders in the mountains. The player characters will be among those who heed the call.

**********

Character creation for this game will be a little different than usual.  Rather than having interested players post their character sheets here and then I select a handful for the adventure... I'm going to actually start the In-Game thread shortly.  At that time, anyone who might be interested in playing can begin posting roleplays of the character they have created for themselves directly into the thread.  These characters will all be men and women who have just heard Durkik Forgeheart's announcement from the street, and you can use your posts to describe who you are, where you are, what you do, what your place is in Overlook, and your opinions of the potential battle as you head towards Caer Overlook, the government building in the center of the city and where the militiamen are gathering to get their assignments.

Feel free to introduce your character however you'd like, giving as much or as little background material as you think you need to help motivate your character's decision to join the militia.  You can also add in various NPCs and locations in your posts to act against, and I will occasionally post in response to you as well.  Also, if two or more PCs happen to run into each other, you can also post back and forth against each other as well.  In these initial roleplays, what I'm looking for is the most interesting and immersive players with the most interesting and logical characters.  This is primarily a dwarven city with a mountain range on one side and a forest on the other, and they are defending against an army onslaught of orcs, trolls, and other humanoids.  So make race/class choices that help lend to the immersiveness of the story.

Eventually, all the interested players (and their characters) will make their way to Caer Overlook, and it is there that the Council of Elders will hand out the militia assignments (and I, as DM, will select the 5-7 players that I've chosen to continue on with the adventure).  Those of you who aren't chosen will be considered alternates, should anybody drop out.  And it is only at this point, when I've made my selection of the party, that I will ask for character sheets to be made.  Until then, there is no need to bother.  I don't care about your fighter's stats, I care about your fighter's personality and reason for existance (or whichever race/class you ultimately decide on).

Bear in mind, my choice of party selection will come down mainly on how interested I become in your character as you make your initial roleplays and interact with me and your fellow players.  The more compelling your character is, the more I'll want to see your character's story continue and the more likely I'll select you for the adventure proper.  That being said... I will have to make slight concessions to party make-up, so if you see that most players have selected striker-types and we do not yet have any leaders roleplaying for example, making a decision in that vein isn't necessarily a bad thing.

If you have any questions about any of this, please feel free to post them below, and I'll answer them as soon as I can.  I'll probably get the In-Game thread up either tomorrow or Friday, so until then, you can start thinking about your character.  For the more immersive among you... the actual module itself is downloadable from the WotC website:

http://wizards.com/files/157_BordrinsWatch.pdf

Within it is a very large and descriptive overview of the city of Overlook (including maps of the city and the surrounding countryside).  It gives info on quite a number of the locations throughout the city (inns, taverns, temples, shops) that you can use to help flesh out your character's place in the world.  If you don't find what you need within the module, free free to make stuff up... but all of this additional city info is here to be used.

Thanx much folks, and I look forward to seeing the initial roleplays!  Post your questions below.


----------



## Velmont (May 7, 2009)

No question. I loved playing Jango under you, so I'll give a try. I have a few concept in mind that could fit, until you start the game, I'll think about it.


----------



## Kobold Stew (May 7, 2009)

*Gala, elven druid*

Durkik Forgeheart stood in the wooden cart, and uttered his call to arms for the third time that evening. Slinking beneath the cart, against the shadows of the wooden wheels, a small creature stirred. It looked like a large dog, but not quite – the hair was coarser, the muzzle slightly longer. In fact, it looked like a jackal, brown-grey stripes playing against the twilight and the shadows of the spokes, its eyes slate grey, casting about the crowd. When the speech was finished, the cart slowly rolled on to the next square in town, and the soft pads of the jackal’s paws trotting along, seen but unnoticed by almost everyone, save for a small child, who cooed “Ooh… puppy!”

Years ago, Galatea had learned the secret to getting by in town: if you wear a collar, people will assume you are a pet. Without a collar, you could be anything – wild, feral, certainly a threat. So Gala had a collar made, so that when she was in her jackal form she would look as she did now, as a slightly odd dog that was on its way home. She wore the collar all the time, even when she was her other self, because the collar had a power of its own, and could help her as she padded over the land, watching it. Gala had been raised in the woods that abutted the town, and indeed her childhood had been a happy one. Trade with the dwarves had been steady, and her parents affluent. But that was years ago, and when she first sensed the call, she knew that the break would hurt. It did. In the past twenty years she’d barely spoken to any other elves, and certainly she couldn’t go back. Not after the wasting.

The images people have of druids differ widely – the dwarves think of the elemental lords who protect them on their cliffsides; most elves think of the shapechangers who wander the woods as their sworn protectors. Gala had left the woods, called to the stretches of barren rocky landscape that were also part of the natural world, and in need of protection. So she wasted, those many years. She starved herself, like the land starved. She had shorn herself, that she might be the desolate emptiness of the parched landscape. And her faith had been rewarded – she had been given her form. Her true form, the jackal. That was years ago, when she left the woods. To protect the barren ground that this dwarf was now saying was threatened by the orcs. 

Sometimes, a new form is a choice. Gala didn’t want that – she wanted it to be real. The first time she went a few months before changing back. Then she went for six years. As an elf, she had the luxury of time, and being true to her real self was crucial if she were to serve. She’d been with this pack for four years, now, eating with them, even, in time, having a litter. The curious jackal who wore a collar in the wild. With the pack, she had also served the land. But when the orcs had come, the pack had been slaughtered. Her brood, her mate, all of them except her. So, alone, she had gone back on two legs, and had gone back into town.

With the dwarves, she could drink (something she’d discovered many years back), but she needed to be upright for that. And now she wanted to drink. And it was sitting in an alehouse earlier this evening that she had first heard the call to arms. A few coins on the table, and suddenly the scrawny elf was no longer sitting by he window, but a small dog was yelping outside the open window. And now it was trotting beneath the wheels of the oxcart Durkik was using as a rostrum. The dwarf wanted a different army? He would get it… he would have the speaker for the land that the orcs had taken herself. And she would get it back. In the name of her mate, and her pups, and her pack.


----------



## renau1g (May 7, 2009)

Dang, I was hoping to try out an Invoker, but I'm not so sure how 2 controllers would work out in a group (assuming we both get selected, I'm presumptuous of course).

I'll probably still try it though...


----------



## DEFCON 1 (May 7, 2009)

Choose whatever character concept you want, renau1g.  There are only 4 roles, so there are going to be duplicates posted (unless I get absolutely no interest in the game).  So your character work in whatever role/class/power source you choose will have more of an impact in the weeks leading up to selection.

And Kobold Stew... please repost your first rp into the In-Game thread when the time comes and I get it up.  I'm not going to read it now here, only because the In-Game thread will have a few things started by me, so you might end up wanting to make some edits based on what gets posted.  I dunno.  So I do not want to influence myself by reading your first post until you are sure it's how you want it to be.

And Velmont, I'm always more happy to work with people again, so I look forward to what you come up with.


----------



## Keia (May 7, 2009)

Sounds like an interesting way to do this, Def.  Regardless of whether I'm selected or not, I'll be watching along to see how everything works out for you.

Keia


----------



## DEFCON 1 (May 7, 2009)

Yeah, it's different, but also hopefully very enlightening.  There's nothing worse than doing a standard recruit, selecting a party, then having a couple players basically quit within the first two weeks of the game because they discovered the character generation and the ego boost of being selected was all they really wanted in the first place.

So by having two to four weeks of open roleplaying for anyone who wants to submit, I'll get a much better sense of who sticks around and plays along, and who just sort of lets the game fall by the wayside once the shine is off.  That way, I can make a much better educated party selection, and hopefully grab folks who are in it for the duration of the module.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (May 7, 2009)

The game has begun!  You can find the in-game thread in the Playing The Game section right here:

http://www.enworld.org/forum/playing-game/255700-siege-bordrins-watch.html

All interested participants can begin roleplaying their characters now.  As I mentioned above, feel free to interweave your posts with other players, post as often or as little as you'd like, and use as much info from the module itself for inspiration.  I will roleplay as well, in and around your posts to help push things along.  And when it comes time for the meeting in the High Hall, you will be alerted to it.  I expect it will be a couple weeks until then (unless I get little to no response to the game, in which case I might speed things up.)

Thanx folks!  Hope to see you on the boards!


----------



## EvolutionKB (May 7, 2009)

Is arcane and martial power allowed as well?


----------



## Insight (May 8, 2009)

EvolutionKB said:


> Is arcane and martial power allowed as well?




This

Interested as well.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (May 8, 2009)

Yes, everything that you can find in the Character Builder is fair game.  This includes all the Power books.

Obviously, since I'm not concerned with the numbers at this point, really the only aspects you probably would need from the books are the specific new class builds I would imagine.  Feel free to describe your characters with these eventual selections in mind (like having a pet in your posession if you planned on going beastmaster fpr example).


----------



## DEFCON 1 (May 8, 2009)

And just FYI... as my other DMs and players whose games I am in already know... I'm primarily a Mon thru Fri PbP roleplayer (because I do all my writing at work).  So if you write something over the weekend and don't see a response from me right away, don't worry.  I'll probably have something up on Monday when I get back into work.


----------



## renau1g (May 8, 2009)

DEFCON 1 said:


> And just FYI... as my other DMs and players whose games I am in already know... I'm primarily a Mon thru Fri PbP roleplayer (because I do all my writing at work).  So if you write something over the weekend and don't see a response from me right away, don't worry.  I'll probably have something up on Monday when I get back into work.




I'm the same as you Defcon. If I get the chance on a weekend it's great, but it's also a rarity.


----------



## stonegod (May 8, 2009)

Someone started a DEFCON game and I wasn't told! 

Damn, I'm sorely tempted. I have too many games as it is, but I'm tempted....


----------



## Keia (May 8, 2009)

Weekday poster here as well . . . weekend posting is a rare rare event 

Keia


----------



## Jemal (May 8, 2009)

Just for the record, my submission (Michelle) is a stealthy warlock.  I'll only be using the core PHB as I'm not too versed in 4e yet.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (May 8, 2009)

No problem, Jemal.  There is more than enough great material for the warlock in the first PH.  By the way... feel free to decide on which pact you are going with (fey, infernal or star) if you haven't yet.  Knowing which one you get your spells from can lend itself to more roleplay opportunities.

And stonegod... if you decide you can't take on another game, it's okay.  I'll forgive you.    We always have Barovia!  LOL!


----------



## Velmont (May 8, 2009)

Just by curiosity, what do we have up to now, by order of appearance:

Gala, Female Elven Druid
Tregar, Male Dwarf Invoker
Chris, Male Half-Orc Rogue Ruthless Ruffian (Might go for a Tempest Figther)
Tressa, Female Dwarf Divine
Warrick Steel, Male Elven Ranger/Avenger
Michelle, Female ??? Warlock


----------



## Jemal (May 8, 2009)

Michelle the Shadow, Female Human Warlock (Infernal Pact).  I've actually 90% completed the character, rest can't be done until the creation rules are posted (Assuming I'm in when that happens, I'll finish it promptly thereafter).


----------



## Jemal (May 8, 2009)

Could I get a bit of info about these 'lost ones'? Sounds kinda like an assassins or Thieves guild, the latter of which is an organization my character Michelle might fit in with..


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 8, 2009)

I was thinking in a dwarven warrior, an part of Bordrin's Watch's permanent guard. Is that possible or would you prefer not?


----------



## DEFCON 1 (May 8, 2009)

Voda Vosa, I'm quite happy with a dwarven military character idea, but just bear in mind the adventure starts with the forming of groups out of the militia volunteers.  So you'll need to figure out a way for your dwarf to join that part, rather than just stay in Bordrin's Watch itself (if you made him a permanent Watch guard).

So maybe he's a town guard instead, or maybe he's a retired member of the Watch who was living in Overlook and has decided to assist, or maybe he's a drill sergeant that's been brought down to help get the militiamen in shape.  Anything like that would be cool with me.  Thanx!


----------



## DEFCON 1 (May 8, 2009)

The Lost Ones are the city's thieving guild.  A clandestine organization, they have agreements with nearly all the enterprises in Tradetown, offering protection (or rather exemption) from thievery and the promise to leave their customers alone.


----------



## Jemal (May 8, 2009)

would you have a problem with my warlock being a member of said guild? (She'll have all the requisite 'thief' type skills... bluff, stealth, thievery, streetwise.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (May 9, 2009)

Nope, so long as you're okay with any potential roleplay incidents that crop up with the city guard and such should they find out.  But if you're okay with working through it, have a ball!


----------



## stonegod (May 9, 2009)

DEFCON 1 said:


> Nope, so long as you're okay with any potential roleplay incidents that crop up with the city guard and such should they find out.  But if you're okay with working through it, have a ball!



Talk about a character with "consequences"... heh, heh. Wait until you meet Dorn.

Oh, and it looks like I've been suckered in.


----------



## Insight (May 10, 2009)

Would it be a huge problem if I introduced more than one character?  I wonder if we might have some overlap and dammit, I like to make characters!


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 10, 2009)

Well already posted my introduction. I wait to hear comments.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (May 11, 2009)

Insight said:


> Would it be a huge problem if I introduced more than one character?  I wonder if we might have some overlap and dammit, I like to make characters!




If you want to, that's fine... just bear in mind that if you spread your work too thin, you'll give some characters short shrift.  But if you think you can give a couple characters the amount of history and characterization they deserve, I'll consider them all.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (May 11, 2009)

Voda Vosa said:


> Well already posted my introduction. I wait to hear comments.




Additional rps by me will start up again tomorrow (Monday).


----------



## DEFCON 1 (May 13, 2009)

Right now it appears we have twelve characters thus far established, and I know the classes behind most of them.  Here is the current list as I see it.  Those of you who are in the "Unknown" section, please feel free to correct me with what your actual class was intending to be and I'll put you in the proper place in the chart.

I'm enjoying this section of the roleplays quite a bit, and will throw out some additional events for folks to deal with and rp around.  This is all about give and take dramatic writing (and not worrying about rolling dice), so if stuff happens that would ordinarily involve numbers off a character sheet... just create your own dramatics and we'll all work around each other.  Write and have your characters do what would make for an awesome and dramatic scene, and don't worry about not having dice rolls to tell you how you did.  Make it up and work with each other.

*DEFENDERS:*

Henry Butcher _(The Digger)_ - Human Fighter (Great Weapon)
Gombar Firebelly _(Voda Vosa)_ - Dwarf Fighter (Guardian)

*STRIKERS:*

Warrick Steel _(Keia)_ - Elf Ranger/Avenger (Two-Weapon MC)
Michelle _(Jemal)_ - Human Warlock (Infernal Pact)
Gloomblade _(Insight)_ - Halfork Rogue (Brutal Scoundrel)
Ralak-Nul _(WarlockLord)_ - Drow Rogue (unknown build)
Chris _(Velmont)_ - Halfork Rogue (Ruthless Ruffian)
Wendigo _(EvolutionKB)_ - Shifter Monk (Centered Breath)

*LEADERS:*

Tresa _(The Digger)_ - Dwarf Cleric (Devoted)
Dorn Thirae _(stonegod)_ - Half-Elf Bard (Valorous)

*CONTROLLERS:*

Tregar _(renau1g)_ - Dwarf Invoker (unknown build)
Galatea _(Kobold Stew)_ - Elf Druid (Predator)


----------



## Velmont (May 13, 2009)

At first, I was thinking Chris would be a *Ruthless Ruffian Rogue*. As I have seen many striker appearing in this game quickly, I thought he could also be a *Tempest Figther*. Once I have made my idea, I'll tell you. I think futur roleplay will decide which will fit best.


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 13, 2009)

Axe 'nd shield fer thi dwarf Ah say!


----------



## Velmont (May 13, 2009)

I've made my mind. Chris will be a Ruthless Ruffian, and I've decided to introduce a new character, Baldwin, a dwarven earthstrength Warden. So that way, I won't have to choose between a striker and a defender for now, I have both.


----------



## stonegod (May 13, 2009)

The Liberator of Overlook is a Valorous Bard w/ some Swordmage MC (though that last part is a flexible; the MC was to help cover our lack of defenderiness early on) and is insulted the you thought him a mere sorcerer! Humph!


----------



## Velmont (May 13, 2009)

By the way, I have left open the creature that attack Baldwin and Gundar. In the introduction, they talk the orc are marching through the Vents. I thought they would probably upset part of the ecology of the underdark, pushing some creature to the surface, but I don't know the ecology of that place.


----------



## renau1g (May 13, 2009)

I know I'm already feeling inspired stonegod... although if we both get picked there will be some fightin' over the purple text for speech 

As for which build I'm leaning towards wrathful, as I'd imagine one worshipping Moradin would be pretty wrathful towards orcs.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (May 13, 2009)

renau1g said:


> I know I'm already feeling inspired stonegod... although if we both get picked there will be some fightin' over the purple text for speech



Ah don't worry... one of you two can easily switch to cute, little pink text if needed!

Who's da wittle bardy-wardy and who's da wuvver of Moradin?  You are!  You are!  Numnumnumnumnum!!!!


----------



## EvolutionKB (May 13, 2009)

Wendigo _(EvolutionKB)_ - Shifter Cleric (unknown build)


Seeing as how the they revealed the playtest of the monk, I was going in that direction.  It's currently on the wizards site and will be added to the compendium apparently on the 2nd of June.  Since you said the character builder is fair game, I assumed you had access to the insider as well.  If not, reflavoring as cleric is fine.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (May 13, 2009)

Sounds good, Evo.  I'll make the change.  I do have DDI, so the Monk's info is fair game.


----------



## renau1g (May 13, 2009)

That's cool Evo, what book is the Monk in? & when is it coming out for us poor saps who don't have DDI.


----------



## stonegod (May 13, 2009)

EvolutionKB said:


> Since you said the character builder is fair game, I assumed you had access to the insider as well.  If not, reflavoring as cleric is fine.



You need one to get the other (DDI is required).


----------



## Velmont (May 13, 2009)

PHB3. He is a psionic striker. So we can suppose there will be more psionic source class in PHB3.


----------



## ukingsken (May 13, 2009)

Edit: Looking it over, the people there already have a much better idea of where they want to take a character then I do. I'm anxious to follow but I'll sit this one out.


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 13, 2009)

Ruby. I made a monk, it was a ranger adaptation to flavor it as monk, worked quite fine. But if that book comes out soonish, it would be great for my Path of E. game


----------



## The Digger (May 13, 2009)

Can I just say how much I am enjoying this, whether either of my characters get picked or not - this is just such fun!

Do you suppose those who don't get picked could stay on here and rp the siege?


----------



## renau1g (May 14, 2009)

Tregar couldn't abandon his cause!


----------



## DEFCON 1 (May 14, 2009)

I'm glad you're having fun thus far guys.  And we've had some really good stuff thus far and it's making my decisions on what to do kinda difficult.

We have so many great characters there are a lot of options in play.  One largish party, even though I know some people don't like games that include more than like five players (although in my experience usually at least two selected kind ot disappear within the first month anyway, thus bringing the group back down to five or six).  Only problem with this option is that a number of people wouldn't be selected.

Two seperate parties are an option, but then it's a matter of deciding whether to run the same module with two different groups doing the same material, two seperate groups each doing half the module each, or one group doing the module as written, and me finding another module that could work as a companion piece and just change the fluff to have it be another aspect of the siege and have the second group run that.  My only fear with this is that I'll get burned out trying to run two seperate modules at the same time.

Third option is to run the module with the group I select, and then start a seperate "Overlook & Bordrin's Watch" thread for everybody else not selected (plus anyone else who wanted to join in) to have an "open rping" thread to work their characters and plot as they see fit.  I just don't know if a "non-directed" roleplay game would maintain interest and I'm afraid people would just stop posting.

Final option is for me to run the module as written, and someone else involved thus far run a second module in conjunction as a second part of the siege.  Preferably someone who was playing in my game, so that they wouldn't feel as though they had to give up a spot to run a second game.  But this involves someone stepping up to the plate and saying that they want to run a game in this same world, using some of the characters we've seen thus far, and is willing to find or write up a module that can be used as a second half of the siege.  I'd partner up with said person and we would work everything out together, splitting up characters and such... but it'd need a committed person who likes what's been established thus far enough to want to run their own game.

A couple different options/problems here... and we'll just have to see what the next couple weeks brings before I make a decision on my aspect of the module.


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 14, 2009)

> My only fear with this is that I'll get burned out trying to run two seperate modules at the same time.



At least in my persona experience, it's less complicated to manage a lot of people that two separate games with less people


----------



## Velmont (May 14, 2009)

I'll have more time this summer, so I've offer to DEFCON 1 to run the second game. That would mean one of my two character won't get part of the adventure, as I won't play in a game I run.

As I have access to DnD Insider too, I don't have any problem with the actual characters.


----------



## tiornys (May 15, 2009)

With a second game starting up, is it possible to join in here, or am I a bit late?

t~


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (May 15, 2009)

Sorry, guys, I seem to have thrown my hand in without asking. It just seemed so much fun that I thought I'd join in! Great work so far people!

EDIT: Please tell me to take a hike if I'm interrupting


----------



## Jemal (May 15, 2009)

Voda Vosa said:


> At least in my persona experience, it's less complicated to manage a lot of people that two separate games with less people




My 10 player Epic game disagrees with you, though my 10-player School and 7-player Mutants games don't seem too bad.

*What?  I'm a GM Junkie.


----------



## Jemal (May 17, 2009)

I'm actually gonna pull out of this.  There's a lot of interest allready, and I don't have much experience with 4th ed as it is, or the time required to put into this game. 

Have fun, all.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (May 18, 2009)

Thanx for letting me know, Jemal.

Updates coming shortly.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (May 20, 2009)

My apologies, folks... shortly after posting my last post here on Monday, I tried to get onto ENWorld to begin posting in the IC and I got 'server busy' messages throughout Monday and yesterday.  I seem to be loading pages okay now, so assuming I don't have problems, I should be updating the game throughout today.


----------



## Velmont (May 20, 2009)

DEFCON, can you look at your private message. I've sent you one about the numerous players problem and my suggestion of starting another game.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (May 27, 2009)

Thanks for all the roleplays you folks have offered up thus far, it's been great to get a sense of every character you have created.  I decided that it's about time to move onto the next phase of the game (including party selection), and within the rp I've asked for every character still interested to come forward and introduce themself.  If any of you players have decided (like Jemal did) that you don't think you can participate, don't have your character introduce themselves.  Everyone else though who wants me to consider them and their character(s), write up small rps please.

I have received notification from Velmont that he would be willing/interested in running a secondary game based off of my set-up, to include those people who don't play in mine.  But at this point in time I do not know how many players/characters are still keeping their hat in the ring, so for all I know, there might not be any characters left over.    Hopefully that isn't the case (since we've had at least a dozen characters appear thus far), but I can't make any promises/guarantees.  I think what I'm going to do is that once every character has introduced themself and I know the official pool to choose from... I will go ahead and via roleplay select the group that I will use for my game.  Those that aren't selected... if Velmont still wants to run a concurrent game and wants to use the folks who weren't selected (and those folks want to play in a second game run by Velmont), I'll leave that up to the rest of you to decide if you want to go forward with that.

When I make the selection of the party in-game, I'll also post it officially OOC here as well.  And at that time, I'll also write up the character generation details so that the party can crunch their numbers and post their characters in a RG thread I'll create as well.

Once again everybody, thanks so much for the work you all have done, and I hope this new type of character submission process has been a cool change-of-pace for each of you.  I look foward to working with many of you!


----------



## Velmont (May 27, 2009)

Yeap, I'm still willing to run a game for the people that are not chosen. I have a good idea, might rethink one of two thing depending on the final cast of my game.


----------



## renau1g (May 27, 2009)

I'm still here, poor ol' Tregar was stuck in the temple for a while now.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (May 29, 2009)

Okay folks, it was a hard decision, but the group has been made.  There were quite a number of great concepts and personalities, but I could only select six.  I was able to fill out all the roles nicely, so it should be a lot of fun.  For those of you not chosen, Velmont has stated that he might be interested in running an off-shoot game with the rest of you perhaps, but I leave it to him to decide if he does or does not want to do so.

The six players for the game are:

Henry Butcher: great weapon fighter
Gloomblade: brutal scoundrel rogue
Wendigo: centered breath monk
Galatea: predator druid
Tregar: invoker
Dorn Tirae: valorous bard

As you can see, both Gloomblade and Tregar had chosen the same color... so I'm going to have to ask one of you to change if you wouldn't mind.  (And if anyone else wants to change color, that's fine too.)

I will be creating the rogue's gallery thread shortly (RIGHT HERE), where you'll be able to post your character sheets.  As far as character generation is concerned... here are the rules:

All WotC books currently in the Character Builder are allowed (including PH 1 & 2, Martial & Arcane Power, et. al.), as well as the Monk playtest article for Wendigo.

Standard generation is used per the PH except where noted below.

22 Point buy, although no character can start with an ability higher than 18 (even including racial mods).  So you can only buy up to a 16, and reach 18 if you have a racial mod to do so.

Level 3.

Each character also may also 6 levels worth of magic items (whether that's a single level 6 item, or 3 level 2s, or whatever combo, is up to you).

Any questions/problems, please post them here.  Thanx all!


----------



## Keia (May 29, 2009)

Thanks for the opportunity 

Keia


----------



## Kobold Stew (May 29, 2009)

Yes indeed, Thanks so much!

I don't have access to Martial Power or Arcane Power -- if anyone has suggestions of things that might help Gala, I'd appreciate it. 

It was a fun way to start a game -- character design will be a different thing now -- skills have been selected in my head already, that I might not otherwise have taken. etc.

Kobold Stew


----------



## renau1g (May 29, 2009)

DEFCON 1 said:


> As you can see, both Gloomblade and Tregar had chosen the same color... so I'm going to have to ask one of you to change if you wouldn't mind.  (And if anyone else wants to change color, that's fine too.)




Thanks for selection Defcon....

Grrr.... ok "Tregar selects Sandy Brown as his colour"


----------



## Velmont (May 29, 2009)

I'm not sure if I will start a game. There is 6 characters among the one who show up during the presentation that have not been taken, but two of them are mine. So that would leave us with:

Tresa (Cleric - The Digger)
Gumbar (Figther - Voda Vosa)
Warrick (Ranger - Keia)
Akora (Deva - Shaman)

Do I forget someone? Four players is a bit thin. The lack of controller is not really a problem. I'll think about that.


----------



## Insight (May 29, 2009)

Are you planning to use Backgrounds, from FRPG, PHB2, Scales of War, etc?


----------



## renau1g (May 29, 2009)

Quick question... are monks strikers? I don't have DDI.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (May 29, 2009)

Insight said:


> Are you planning to use Backgrounds, from FRPG, PHB2, Scales of War, etc?




Good question.  Yes, I will allow a background taken from the Scales of War series.  You will find the giant list in Dragon Magazine Issue 366.  Those of you who aren't DDI members and thus don't have access to the article, let me know and I can list out like three backgrounds that I think fit what you've already established with your character.

Biggest thing about these though, is that I'd really prefer you to take backgrounds that most match what you've already established character-wise, rather than a different one just because you like the crunch better.  So for instance, here's a background that pretty much ecapsulates Dorn Tirae:

Political Rebel

_I’m the guy who’s going to put Lord Chaulchert’s head on a pike and free the whole Mirrin Valley from the whip of his taskmasters._

You struggle against political injustice. Perhaps the nobles are oppressing the serfs, the church is quashing religious rivals, the king is crushing the trade guilds, or the guilds are suppressing independent mercantilists. You’re on the side of the underdog, and you’ve escalated the struggle beyond words to direct action. Against whom are you rebelling? Are you part of a larger revolutionary cell, or do you act alone? What will things look like when you’ve won? What put you on the adventurer’s path? 

Benefit: You add Diplomacy and Streetwise to your class skill list, and you gain a +1 bonus to Diplomacy and Streetwise checks.

Good Background: Rogue.

If stonegod wanted to select a different background for whatever reason, I'd really want to see an extremely good reason for it.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (May 29, 2009)

renau1g said:


> Quick question... are monks strikers? I don't have DDI.




Yup, monks are psionic strikers.

renau1g, if you don't have DDI, then you wouldn't have the Scales of War backgrounds.  Here are a few that I think make the most sense for Tregar:

Warsmith

_“Crafter” is too mundane a term for me, but “artist” implies a concern with form, not function. Place me somewhere in between. Call me an artisan."_

You make powerful weapons and armor, instruments of warfare both elegant and deadly. Who taught you your craft, and what is your relationship like with your mentor? Is there something you’ve always wanted to make, but you’ve lacked the proper materials for it? To what degree do you insist on wielding weapons you make yourself, and how do you react when you examine someone else’s work?

Benefit: You can construct your own weapons and armor, given proper tools and raw materials. Making a weapon takes two days, and making armor takes four days. Doing so confers no economic advantage, however. The item ultimately costs the same as it would if you’d purchased it directly. And you can cast Creation rituals as if you had the Ritual Caster feat.

Good Background: Dwarf.

Auspicious Birth

_"I was born on the slopes of Mount Emberstare during an eclipse, when the moon turned as red as blood."_

The circumstances of your birth were somehow blessed, and you grew up knowing you were somehow set apart and special. Who regards your birth as auspicious? Are you tied to a specific prophecy, and if so, what does it say? How were you treated differently as a child?

Benefit: You substitute your highest ability score for Constitution to determine your initial hit points.

Good Background: Cleric.

Recent Convert

_"Look, I was once an ordinary fellow like you. But during the Shrieking Plague, I found a source of power I’d never imagined. Or perhaps it found me."_

You weren’t always the religious sort. But you recently had a supernatural experience that changed your outlook and showed you your true calling. What was that event? Are there unanswered questions in its wake? And how did you feel about religion (both your new one and religions in general) prior to your conversion?

Benefit: Once per encounter, reroll a failed saving throw against a charm effect.

Good Background: Cleric.


----------



## Insight (May 29, 2009)

Gloomblade's basic backstory is actually taken from one of the Scales of War backgrounds, so it should be easy enough to pick it out.  I forget the exact name right now.  I'll find it when I get home tonight.


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 29, 2009)

Velmont said:


> I'm not sure if I will start a game. There is 6 characters among the one who show up during the presentation that have not been taken, but two of them are mine. So that would leave us with:
> 
> Tresa (Cleric - The Digger)
> Gumbar (Figther - Voda Vosa)
> ...




Perhaps there's someone else there that didn't introduce themselves? 4 players is a nice number as long as non quit the game


----------



## EvolutionKB (May 29, 2009)

Thanks DEFCON!  Monks also have a bit of controller to them as well as the striker part.

I'll have a look at the backgrounds, but first I have a question for DEFCON.  The monk flurry of blows ability has the implement keyword, does any  enhancement bonus apply to damage?  I assume it does, otherwise why would it have the keyword?


----------



## Insight (May 29, 2009)

EvolutionKB said:


> Thanks DEFCON!  Monks also have a bit of controller to them as well as the striker part.
> 
> I'll have a look at the backgrounds, but first I have a question for DEFCON.  The monk flurry of blows ability has the implement keyword, does any  enhancement bonus apply to damage?  I assume it does, otherwise why would it have the keyword?




I can answer that.  Monk powers list 'weapon' and 'implement' as keywords.  A Monk's unarmed strike counts as both, but for powers with the 'weapon' keyword, you can use stuff like quarterstaff and so forth (the 'Monk weapons').

You can enchant your hands as weapons.  If they are enchanted, you can add the enhancement bonus to attack and damage for either 'implement' or 'weapon' powers.


----------



## stonegod (May 30, 2009)

DEFCON 1 said:


> So for instance, here's a background that pretty much encapsulates Dorn Tirae:
> 
> Political Rebel



Funny, that's the one I already had in character builder a month ago.


----------



## EvolutionKB (May 30, 2009)

Insight said:


> I can answer that. Monk powers list 'weapon' and 'implement' as keywords. A Monk's unarmed strike counts as both, but for powers with the 'weapon' keyword, you can use stuff like quarterstaff and so forth (the 'Monk weapons').
> 
> You can enchant your hands as weapons. If they are enchanted, you can add the enhancement bonus to attack and damage for either 'implement' or 'weapon' powers.




Yup, I understand that.  Flurry has the implement keyword, but you don't roll to hit or damage(use it once per round on your turn, it does damage = to wis mod) so if I have a 18 wis and +1 enhancement from unarmed strike do I do 5 damage or just 4(since I'm not actually rolling)?


----------



## stonegod (May 30, 2009)

Dorn is uploaded.


----------



## Insight (May 30, 2009)

EvolutionKB said:


> Yup, I understand that.  Flurry has the implement keyword, but you don't roll to hit or damage(use it once per round on your turn, it does damage = to wis mod) so if I have a 18 wis and +1 enhancement from unarmed strike do I do 5 damage or just 4(since I'm not actually rolling)?




Implements add to attack and damage for attacks.  I don't see why enhancement bonus wouldn't apply.  Might be a DM call since it's kinda vague.


----------



## EvolutionKB (May 30, 2009)

Insight said:


> Implements add to attack and damage for attacks. I don't see why enhancement bonus wouldn't apply. Might be a DM call since it's kinda vague.




I think the key phrase from the PHB is attack and damage rolls.  No die is being rolled so nothing should be added, but why does it have the implement keyword then?  Hmmph.  I'll leave it up to DEFCON 1.


----------



## EvolutionKB (May 30, 2009)

I'm taking the "mountains" geography background from PHBII(+2 to athletics)


----------



## EvolutionKB (May 30, 2009)

Crunch is up.


----------



## Kobold Stew (May 30, 2009)

Gala is up.

I've only bought 5 levels of magic items, and spend 360 on ritual stuff (2x100 for level two rituals, 160gp rare herbs). If more cash is available, please let us know!


----------



## Velmont (May 30, 2009)

Finally, I have taken the idea I had for a sideline of this game and chosen to start my own game. Anyone is welcome to join. You'll see the starting setting is pretty similar to this game, but it will be another story.

Haven's siege


----------



## EvolutionKB (May 30, 2009)

Updated Wendigo with background, appearance and combat block.


----------



## renau1g (May 30, 2009)

Got my crunch up, but need to flesh out the details.


----------



## The Digger (May 31, 2009)

I've had a look at the backgrounds and thought Haunted Veteran seemed nearest to Henry's story as told so far. Any other suggestions?

Also a question about magic armour. If I take a +2 scale armour will that be (could that be) Drakescale Armour +8 +2 as in AV page 7?


----------



## EvolutionKB (May 31, 2009)

> Also a question about magic armour. If I take a +2 scale armour will that be (could that be) Drakescale Armour +8 +2 as in AV page 7?




Yes, but it doesn't have any mechanical benefit(the +8 is including the enhancement bonus).


----------



## The Digger (May 31, 2009)

Quote:
Also a question about magic armour. If I take a +2 scale armour will that be (could that be) Drakescale Armour +8 +2 as in AV page 7? 


> Yes, but it doesn't have any mechanical benefit(the +8 is including the enhancement bonus).




How can that be? Scale is +7; what you are saying is that +2 scale is only +8?

Actually I've just re-read the AV and answered my own question

AV Page 6, para 3 says: "+4 stormscale armour provides +13 to AC; +9 for the armour bonus and +4 for the enhancement."

So obviously Drakescale is +8 +2 = +10.

I can't imagine any other interpretation


----------



## Kobold Stew (May 31, 2009)

The Digger said:


> So obviously Drakescale is +8 +2 = +10.
> 
> I can't imagine any other interpretation




Yes -- it's spelled out explicitly in the table on the bottom right of p. 197 of PHB2. 

KS


----------



## EvolutionKB (May 31, 2009)

Kobold Stew said:


> Yes -- it's spelled out explicitly in the table on the bottom right of p. 197 of PHB2.
> 
> KS




Yup, you are right.  Sometimes beer interferes with the firing of neurons.


----------



## The Digger (May 31, 2009)

Please don't mention the B word! I don't go out much but last night was an exception...

ANd now I realise I can't get +2 armour at this level after all!!

Not if I want anything else.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jun 1, 2009)

I'll be checking through each character sheet as we go along (plugging them into Character Builder just to verify numbers and such).  However, if any of you guys notice anything from each other's sheets, feel free to help each other out as well.

I forgot to mention it, but in addition to the six levels worth of magic items, everyone gets the standard 3 level gold amount of 520 gp.  Use that to buy any additional equipment you might want (including any additional magic items as needed).

One other thing for the time being, if everyone wouldn't mind... where you're putting in your ability scores, please have the modifiers next to them include the 1/2 level bonus (which for 3rd level is +1).  So for instance, an 18 would be listed as (+5) rather than (+4).  It just makes for easier, quicker math when needing to make rolls and such.

Finally, just so you all know how I run my games... I pretty much roll all dice.  If you have something you want to do, you mention it in the roleplay, and I'll roll the dice and write out the results.  As I've never DMd a 4E game via PbP yet, I leave it to each of you to mention in your rps any powers or abilities that you are using or that come into affect during a particular action in your round (since I'll never be able to remember _all_ your abilities off the top of my head unless you remind me to apply them as needed. LOL.)

Further questions/comments can be made and are to come.


----------



## The Digger (Jun 1, 2009)

I for one would aqppreciate if people could run your eyes over Henry's sheet.  I'm not all that used to fighters, particularly great weapon fighters.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jun 1, 2009)

I'm going to add the restful bedroll to my sheet as bought with the gp.  DEFCON, do you have a problem with me using it and starting with the temp hp when we leave?


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jun 2, 2009)

The Digger said:


> I for one would aqppreciate if people could run your eyes over Henry's sheet. I'm not all that used to fighters, particularly great weapon fighters.




Your passive perception and insight should be 13.  Other than that I didn't see anything.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jun 2, 2009)

Any thoughts on combat tactics?  I think I have a pretty good supply of hp for my tactics.  I've got my bedroll, so(maybe) I'll start out with a d8 thp.  I've got two encounter powers that give me temp hp as well.

We've got a lot of powers that dissuade opp from taking OA(fighter mark, call of the beast, vanguard's lightning, plus powers that daze), which I plan on provoking to get into flanking, plus some of my powers get bonuses when I provoke.  I think we got lots of people capable of moving opponents around, so hopefully we can take advantage of that.


----------



## renau1g (Jun 2, 2009)

It's my first time playing a controller beyond level 1, so I'm a bit green in this dept. 

I plan to stay in the back and take advantage of the range 10 powers to best effect, combined with the cloak of distortion.


----------



## renau1g (Jun 2, 2009)

So I have the second most HP.... only 4 less than our defender. I love dwarves .


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jun 2, 2009)

EvolutionKB said:


> I'm going to add the restful bedroll to my sheet as bought with the gp.  DEFCON, do you have a problem with me using it and starting with the temp hp when we leave?




Not at all.  You're good.


----------



## renau1g (Jun 2, 2009)

I'm just working on Tregar's BG right now, I've added the restfull bedroll as well.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jun 2, 2009)

> Not at all. You're good.




Cool, I'll add it to my sheet now.


----------



## stonegod (Jun 2, 2009)

Updated Dorn with correct gp amounts and rituals; hope to get some use out of them.

DEFCON: Will you want 'wish lists' or will you be doing magic items that seem to fit?


----------



## The Digger (Jun 3, 2009)

I took out Henry's two javelins and added one +1 Distance javelin instead.  I don't know if he'll get much use out of it but its worth a go.

Hope that's OK.  As to Percesption etc I forgot the level bonus - typical!


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jun 3, 2009)

stonegod said:


> DEFCON: Will you want 'wish lists' or will you be doing magic items that seem to fit?




If each of you want to put a three-item "wish list" on your character sheet, that's fine... although I may put in the occasional other item just for flavor sake.


----------



## renau1g (Jun 3, 2009)

I prefer a more random offering. I trust my DM not to give me a rod of quick curse or something like that. 

Sorry for the delay with Tregar, works been a bit busy , but on the plus side, I've got the CB now and put him through it. I made a few mistakes (including an extra feat...) so I'll try and get it done this afternoon.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jun 4, 2009)

No problem renau1g.  Welcome to the CB cult!  

Insight, quick question for you, having looked at your skills.  You have your ability score mod + 1/2 level listed as Str +4, Con +1, Dex +5, Int +1, Wis +0, Cha +3... and yet your "untrained skills" section has Con at +2 and Cha at +2.  Did you make a change in your ability scores at some point but didn't change the untrained skills section?  Or is the untrained skills how it supposed to be?  Just want to make sure I use the right numbers.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jun 4, 2009)

Hey guys...

Our horse journey heading towards the monastery is going to be the start of a Skill Challenge.  Let me quickly go over how I am running it, so you all know how you each want to roleplay it.

This particular Challenge requires 4 successes before 3 failure.  Each skill check will occur as follows.  I am going to write out a small section of the journey, with some sort of obstacle or incident occuring.  At the end of the rp, there will be a list of 3 skills that are applicable to use to get around/through the particular incident.  The DCs of the 3 skills will be secret to you (but will be either DC 5, 10, or 15).  All six of you will choose one of three skills to make your check with, and your roleplay of what happens as you approach/deal with the incident should reflect which skill you are using.  I leave it up to you all to bring a cohesion to the story (so that if someone posts some methodology in the first rp, each subsequent person should build and extend the stories from there, rather than completely split away and do something completely counter to what was set up previous).

To gain 1 success, three of the five of you must succeed in the skill check you chose for yourself.  The 6th person will not have a direct influence on the success/failure... but rather, he will be allowed to "Aid Another" by making one of the skill checks at an automatic DC 10 (regardless of what the hidden DC is for that particular skill).  If successful, he can add a +2 to another player's skill roll that matches the skill he made his Aid Another check in.

Thus, you guys can all discuss and strategize here in the OOC which one of the six of you will make the Aid Another check, and who will be the recipient of the +2 should he succeed.  It'll take a little tactical thinking on all your parts in deciding whether the characters who have very low skill mods in all three skills being used should be the one to roll the Aid Another at the straight +10 (since you know the DC already and there's no penalty for failing the Aid Another roll), or whether they should be the recipient of the +2 (plus hoping that the skill they chose might be a DC 5 for that check).

Some thing to bear in mind:  Although the possible DCs will be 5/10/15 (easy, moderate, difficult as per the DMG errata for 1-3 level characters), not every set of the 3 skills will necessarily have one of each.  Some checks might have two DC 5s and a 15, one might have a DC 10 and two 15s, etc.)

Also... in each "section", individual character successes or failures will have no party consequences.  I am only looking at the complete set of rolls and whether 3 of 5 were successful.  It is these party-wide successes or failures which will give you small benefits or penalties throughout the rest of the Skill Challenge (and possibly beyond it).  This might include things like bonuses or penalties to subsequent skill checks, loss of one or more Healing Surges, getting into combat, monetary awards, et al.

And as I mentioned above, the ultimate success or failure of the Skill Challenge will be 4 of 7 party successes.  If the party fails the entire challenge, then a larger penalty will be in effect (and of course the loss of the XP you would have gained for succeeding in the challenge).

Any questions about this, please feel free to give them here, and I'll do my best to answer them.  Thanx all!


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jun 4, 2009)

Sounds good!

KS


----------



## renau1g (Jun 4, 2009)

Sounds like a lot of fun Defcon!


----------



## Insight (Jun 4, 2009)

DEFCON 1 said:


> No problem renau1g.  Welcome to the CB cult!
> 
> Insight, quick question for you, having looked at your skills.  You have your ability score mod + 1/2 level listed as Str +4, Con +1, Dex +5, Int +1, Wis +0, Cha +3... and yet your "untrained skills" section has Con at +2 and Cha at +2.  Did you make a change in your ability scores at some point but didn't change the untrained skills section?  Or is the untrained skills how it supposed to be?  Just want to make sure I use the right numbers.




I'll fix it.


----------



## stonegod (Jun 4, 2009)

Sounds fine.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jun 4, 2009)

BTW - I've been hoping to change this thread name by taking the [recruiting] out... but hitting Edit on the first post doesn't work anymore.  Anyone know if there's a way to change the thread name anymore?


----------



## renau1g (Jun 4, 2009)

After hitting edit, there's an option to Go Advanced, or something like that.

After hitting it, you can change the title of the thread.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jun 4, 2009)

Sounds good.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jun 5, 2009)

Hey Digger, unless I'm missing something, you only have 3 trained skills listed on your RG sheet (Althetics, Endurance, Intimidate).  As a human, you get an extra.  Did you want Heal or Streetwise?


----------



## The Digger (Jun 7, 2009)

Oops!  I forgot that bit.  I suppose Heal would be most useful.  Thank you.

BTW I've never really got to grips with 4e fighters, and in particular polearm-armed ones so any advice folk want to throw my way will be gratefully received.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jun 7, 2009)

The Digger said:


> Oops! I forgot that bit. I suppose Heal would be most useful. Thank you.
> 
> BTW I've never really got to grips with 4e fighters, and in particular polearm-armed ones so any advice folk want to throw my way will be gratefully received.





Not much to say unless you are dragonborn and or paragon levels.  Do what you want.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jun 8, 2009)

My only advice would be to keep yourself more in the middle of the circle of combatants (rather than on the edges).  With a reach weapon, the more spaces you can threaten that enemies will actually travel through, the more your combat superiority ability will trigger.


----------



## stonegod (Jun 8, 2009)

DEFCON 1 said:


> My only advice would be to keep yourself more in the middle of the circle of combatants (rather than on the edges).  With a reach weapon, the more spaces you can threaten that enemies will actually travel through, the more your combat superiority ability will trigger.



Unless he's got something special, he still doesn't have threatening reach:







			
				Compendium said:
			
		

> With a reach weapon, you can attack enemies that are 2 squares away from you as well as adjacent enemies, with no attack penalty. You can still make opportunity attacks only against adjacent enemies. Likewise, you can flank only an adjacent enemy.



So no OAs against distant enemies.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jun 8, 2009)

Huh... didn't realize they changed that aspect of reach weapons to 4E.  I've yet to run or run with someone who used a polearm, so I never noticed that you don't threaten at reach.  That's kinda lame, but oh well.

And by the by... as the first check of the Skill Challenge has started, remember that one of the six of you can make the Aid Another check.  So if someone thinks they'd be better off doing it, post it here or in the in-game thread.


----------



## stonegod (Jun 9, 2009)

None of the listed skills (Athletics, Endurance or Stealth) are Dorn's strong points, so I recommend he aid another (likely Endurance at +4 (+4 from Stat/Levl +1 Bardic Training -1 armor). Everyone else seems to have at least one good skill here.


----------



## renau1g (Jun 9, 2009)

Sounds like a good plan.


----------



## Velmont (Jun 9, 2009)

Just a quick drop by to remind DEFCON we wait for you here (well, not only you but the game will soon start).

Also, reminder if someone drop, I am willing to alt that game.

Good game.


----------



## stonegod (Jun 11, 2009)

DEFCON hates my horse! 

Another challenge with no peach skills from Dorn. He doesn't want to abandon it yet. Too bad Majestic Word doesn't work in challenges. 

Aiding with Endurance is Dorn's best option here, but he doesn't give up that easily and will likely try to Heal. Can someone be primary on that and he'll assist?


----------



## renau1g (Jun 11, 2009)

I had thought about it for Tregar, but he's not trained and only has a +5 modifier, thought the +15 Endurance was a safer bet. Hopefully our druid has more regard for life than the invoker


----------



## The Digger (Jun 11, 2009)

I've really only now realising how crap Henry is at skills.

He could Aid Another at heal or Nature but only has +2 at each.


----------



## renau1g (Jun 11, 2009)

You could attack the horse? That fancy new blade might be useful at a quick execution


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jun 11, 2009)

To be honest stonegod... I had plotted a "horse incident" in check 2 from the beginning, and it was only because everyone else got rid of theirs that you got yours taken out.  

And in case anyone's curious... I selected eight skills with which this challenge will involve, all appearing in various combos of 3.  And just by the luck of your skill selection... some of you will have trained skills appearing some times, some will not.  The fact that Check One's combo of three skills  had 5 of the 6 of you all trained in at least one of them was the high-end of what you'll be seeing.  Don't get used to it.  They won't all be that easy.  LOL.


----------



## renau1g (Jun 11, 2009)

Yeah I'm not looking forward to when poor ol' Tregar has to climb the mountain or dodge the falling boulders... "These ol' knees ain't much fer all them fancy dance moves elf" 

The double 0 in Athletics/Acrobatics isn't so good


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jun 11, 2009)

The Digger said:


> I've really only now realising how crap Henry is at skills.



Ah yes... the ol' Three Trained Skills for the fighter quandry!  Heh heh!

This is one of the fascinating aspects of the 4E skill system.  With the +5 for any trained skill... it really makes you have to stop and think whether it's better to train a skill you already have a high ability mod in (like a fighter taking Athletics to get up to a +8 or +9), or spread things out a bit and train a skill whose mod is a -1 or 0 so as to give you at least _something_ in more skills across the board.

It also reminds me of a number of posts that many of the developers had written last year about how some of their feats were almost always Skill Focus feats (because they were getting into so many skill challenges).  I think it's entirely DM dependant on how important he/she makes skill use.


----------



## stonegod (Jun 11, 2009)

DEFCON 1 said:


> To be honest stonegod... I had plotted a "horse incident" in check 2 from the beginning, and it was only because everyone else got rid of theirs that you got yours taken out.



Sure. You say that now... 


renau1g said:


> You could attack the horse? That fancy new blade might be useful at a quick execution



Shimmersong will not spill the blood of my trusty mount! Anyway, Heal is an option, so the horse can't be *that* bad.


----------



## renau1g (Jun 11, 2009)

Yeah, skill focus seems like a really cool feat, especially if you're in a bunch of challenges, but if you take the wrong one (i.e. bluff and then findout the adventure is all wilderness) you need to burn you're re-train on that.

See the PC I've made for L4W with just that predicament. My only bluff roll with him was like 20-something and it failed  

Probably would've been better taking focus in perception to help out that score.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jun 11, 2009)

renau1g said:


> Yeah I'm not looking forward to when poor ol' Tregar has to climb the mountain or dodge the falling boulders... "These ol' knees ain't much fer all them fancy dance moves elf"
> 
> The double 0 in Athletics/Acrobatics isn't so good




This is why I'm really curious as to all your strategies on how to handle this.  Since you need to succeed in only 3 of the 5 checks... do you all choose one or two of you to be voluntarily left twisting (since the odds of even an Aid Another helping them succeed are low)?  Or do you spread things out so that everyone has a slightly better chance to succeed and hope that you luck out and come up aces on the checks that you didn't expect to succeed at?

That's the big question... put all your eggs into the top 3 baskets, or try and get all five of you in a position to hopefully luck out?


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jun 11, 2009)

I think we should let our druid make the nature check.  I'll take heal if SG wants to assist.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jun 12, 2009)

Hi,

So do we need to make all three skills? Gala is a natural with nature, but might have the best heal (+5) inspite of everything -- if someone needs to meake the heal roll, it perhaps should be her.

Thoughts?

KS


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jun 12, 2009)

My heal is +6(+5 wis + 1 level).  I think you are the only one trained in nature so it'd be best if you made that, and I made the heal check.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jun 12, 2009)

Kobold Stew said:


> So do we need to make all three skills?



My apologies for not being clear!  Yes, all three different skills need to be attempted, but _not_ all three succeeded to still complete the Check.  If you succeed in 3 of 5 checks and it's two Endurance and a Nature (for example), that's fine.  So long as at least one person tries each of the three skills, you complete the Check with 3 out of 5 successes in any combination.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jun 12, 2009)

That's great -- thanks, both.  I'll head off for Nature then, and EvolutionKB can be our healer.  What a wise bunch we have (though does the +5 include the level already?)

KS


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jun 12, 2009)

Kobold Stew said:


> That's great -- thanks, both. I'll head off for Nature then, and EvolutionKB can be our healer. What a wise bunch we have (though does the +5 include the level already?)
> 
> KS





Yes is does.  I forgot that we added level to the stats already.  Thanks, I'll take heal.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jun 14, 2009)

So we have Gala for _Nature_, Wendigo for _Heal_, Tregar for _Endurance_, and Dorn Aiding presumably the _Heal_.  What are Henry and Gloombalde going to try?

(And don't forget to play these out in-game as well.)


----------



## The Digger (Jun 14, 2009)

If we can have two of one skill then Henry will go for Endurance again.

(zips over to IC--- after dinner, I'm starving!)


----------



## Insight (Jun 15, 2009)

DEFCON 1 said:


> So we have Gala for _Nature_, Wendigo for _Heal_, Tregar for _Endurance_, and Dorn Aiding presumably the _Heal_.  What are Henry and Gloombalde going to try?
> 
> (And don't forget to play these out in-game as well.)




Gloomblade will definitely do Endurance.


----------



## renau1g (Jun 16, 2009)

With the new skill challenge:

Skill Check Three: Diplomacy, Perception, Stealth

Tregar isn't trained in any of them, although he has a +5 to Perception, which is better than Henry's +2.

I suggest Henry aid another (maybe on Tregar's Perception roll)? Dorn make the Diplomacy and the other three go for either Stealth or Perception?

Thoughts?


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jun 16, 2009)

That sounds good.  Gala is trained in perception, Dorn in Diplomacy, and two others have Stealth training. Henry aiding tregar seems a reasonable investment. 

KS


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jun 17, 2009)

Yep, I'll take Stealth.


----------



## Insight (Jun 17, 2009)

Definitely Stealth for Gloomblade.


----------



## stonegod (Jun 24, 2009)

Another one w/ no Dorn primaries. 

I'm thinking Dorn can aid on history for this (at +4)... but I don't think anyone is actually trained in history. So maybe our boy should lead on it and get at least one assist from someone (how many aids can we get, DEFCON?). We have natural candidates for Nature and Perception (Gala and Wendigo respectively).


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jun 24, 2009)

Well I can roll a perception, and Gala do a nature. Maybe Tregar and Henry can both aid Dorn's history?

Edit:  Ninja'd!


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jun 24, 2009)

Nature it is.  Let's hope the history is only difficulty 5!


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jun 25, 2009)

Only 1 can Aid, the other five have to make the rolls.  And yes, I know this particular one has the least number of characters who are trained in one of the three stats.  It was designed this way.  They can't all be cakewalks.  

And on that note, I really have to say... although I realize why WotC did the errata for the DC check table on page 42 of the DMG... I think they went too far in the opposite direction.  The original chart had for 1st to 3rd level the DCs of 10 for Easy, 15 for Moderate, 20 for Hard, and you were supposed to add 5 to those when making skill checks.  The theory being... a person trained in a skill that is based off of one of their main attributes would have usually a +8 to +12 skill modifier (average of +10).  Thus to make the Easy checks you'd need a 5+, Mods were 10+ and Hards were 15+.  This is pretty much how you'd want it.

However, once the books got released and people started trying to make these checks with non-trained skills whose attributes did not line up... they found that they were needing to make like 10+, 15+, 20+ on the rolls... a statistical improbability when you needed to make 6  or 8 successes before 3 failures.

Thus, they printed the errata that lowered the DCs to Easy 5, Mod 10, Hard 15, and (which is the biggest problem) they removed the +5 to these numbers you add for when its skill checks rather than ability checks!  For a 1st to 3rd character to make skill checks, they now only needed a 5, 10 or 15.  Now this is fine for those times when the characters doesn't have them trained and/or their ability score is low, because even Hard skill checks are still possible to make... but for the trained skills on high attributes, it's virtually impossible to fail rolls, even on theoretically Hard skill checks.  They basically lowered all DCs by 10 points and made things way too easy.

Despite the note in the errata to ignore the subscript note on the DC chart, I think I am going to start adding in the +5 for skill checks in my own games.  DCs of 10, 15 & 20 are good solid numbers that are workable/possible for both ends of the spectrum... the non-trained/unmatched attribute skills, and the trained/matched attribute skills (i.e +0 and +10).

Anyone else worked with these charts before?  How did you feel about them both pre and post-errata?


----------



## stonegod (Jun 25, 2009)

DEFCON 1 said:


> Anyone else worked with these charts before?  How did you feel about them both pre and post-errata?



The DCs are too low. Folks at WotC seem to agree w/ this (as seen on the podcasts and articles), though officially it seems they still use that base. The guidlines in the latest Skill Challenges pod cast says something like: Figure out who would need to succeed half the time on this check at that level and make the hard DC that. 

I'm still experimenting w/ DCs in my game.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jun 25, 2009)

I think revisiting the first three skill checks in this game tells us a lot. The first and third would still have succeeded, but we would have lost the horse. That's in a fairly strong party at the top of the range; at fourth level, it becomes a bit harder again. 

In this game, we don't know the target numbers just the skills, which means we have to act like everything is at 15, regardless of the reality.  That too raises the stakes, and is a very nice mechanic for an OL game, I think. The tension is there for us, even if from your perspective we are managing easily.

KS


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jun 25, 2009)

Well in this game matters are made even worse, inasmuch as that I gave everyone three skills to choose from.  Thus, most of these checks have at least half the players able to find at least one of the skills that they have trained.  So with the group needing to make 3 of 5... and 3 of those players have a skill that's up around the +10s... the odds in this particular skill challenge lean _heavily_ in the group's favor, _even if_ some of the skills have a DC of 15.

This particular check is the only one in the challenge where only two of the six of you are trained in a skill, which means this _might_ be the only one you have an actual chance to fail.  But even if you do... the subsequent checks will go back to having options like Athletics, Endurance, and Stealth... which means most of you will find yourselves trained.

I'm not going to change the DCs for this challenge... but I definitely know that if there are any subsequent challenges, I'm going to move the DCs to 10/15/20.  Because even a fully trained/correctly attributed character should have a 50/50 chance to fail a Hard skill check, otherwise there's no point in doing them.

*EDIT* Although to be fair... most of your characters are all statted out to be really good at this style of skill challenge (outdoorsy, physically based).  So I really can't complain, since I chose you all after all.     But if by some chance you ever find yourselves in a _social_ skill challenge... that's when it'll get interesting!  Cause then Dorn will be all over it... but the rest of you would find yourselves potentially up the creek as it were.

(Hmm... where can I insert a social skill challenge?  Heh heh!)


----------



## renau1g (Jun 25, 2009)

I think it makes sense that it's very difficult for an untrained person to make the Hard DC if they're not trained. If I haven't learned how to operate a wrecking ball, the probability of me knocking down a structure and not damaging adjacent objects is extremely low. Now if I'm a licensed operator with years of experience the situation changes and it's much more likely I'll succeed.... stupid example I know, but it's all I could think of...

Anyways, Tregar can try Nature, he's got a +5 mod so there's a chance


----------



## stonegod (Jun 25, 2009)

renau1g said:


> Anyways, Tregar can try Nature, he's got a +5 mod so there's a chance



We got someone to blow away nature; I think someone (only one though) needs to aid Dorn.


----------



## renau1g (Jun 25, 2009)

I figured that Henry might be better served to aid, Tregar's bonus is only +2 and I think Tregar's got a better shot at succeeding on the other checks then Henry.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jun 26, 2009)

So here's how things appear for you guys...

Gala can take Nature at +12
Wendigo can take Perception at +10
Tregar's highest are Nature/Perception at +5 (and History at +2)
Dorn's highest is History at +4
Henry's highest are Nature/Perception at +2
Gloomblade's highest is History at +1

Is the plan for Tregar to make the History Aid so that Dorn has a better shot at making the 3rd check?  And then hope that Henry or Gloomblade just luck out if one of the expected people end up missing?

Or would you rather have Henry make a Nature or Perception Aid to Tregar, thereby giving you two people (Tregar & Dorn) with slightly higher chances of making their checks?

The IC seemed to indicate Tregar Aiding Dorn with History, but I just want to confirm this is how you all want to do it.


----------



## Insight (Jun 26, 2009)

Gloomblade will take a back seat on this one.  If you need him to make a check in this round, good luck LOL


----------



## stonegod (Jun 26, 2009)

DEFCON 1 said:


> So here's how things appear for you guys...
> 
> Gala can take Nature at +12
> Wendigo can take Perception at +10
> ...



That appears to be the plan. Tregar could do Nature/Perception and Henry could aid him for a +7 Nature/Perception which would increase chances there, but hurt our history chances (which aren't great anyway). Gloomblade should default to history just as its his best, and, as Insight said, its not good for him for any check. 

I'll let r1 decide his plans there.


----------



## renau1g (Jun 29, 2009)

I thought I'd help out on the History check, but if gloomblade can't do anything else, I can switch out to nature.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jul 2, 2009)

You'll probably have noticed already on the seperate thread, but I am on vacation from tomorrow, July 3rd through Sunday, July 12th.

Once you all decide which path you are going to take (tunnel or overland), feel free to rp the rest of the journey as you like.  Any flavor stuff you write that you see/hear/remember about what you notice on your path, I'll try and incorporate at opportune moments in the game.  When I get back, I will pick the story up with you arriving at your destination.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jul 16, 2009)

Hey folks, I dunno how many of you have done numerous encounters using the 4E rules in PbP... but from what little I've seen, I'm wondering whether encounters might be a little too long using 4E?  Because of all the shifting of players/monsters each phase during initiative, the question of whether additional attack bonuses are active due to power use etc... all of which require the PbP DM to post results more frequently during a round of combat than he did in 3E... I have a suspicion that running a 4E encounter in PbP _might_ be longer than is truly interesting for the players.

Does anyone have any opinions on this, and their previous 4E PbP encounter experience?

And just so you are all aware... if we were to decide that combat per encounter was too long, here is precisely what I would use as the house-rule (so you can all take that into account when making your decision).  All hit points for monsters _*and*_ players would be cut in half (along with the resultant halving of bloodied and surge values as well).

What this does is make individual weapon swings and spell attacks more important, because they will be taking off a higher proportion of a monster/player's hit points.  A critical hit might easily be *very* critical, as you could conceivably drop someone to bloodied on a single swing (or a bloodied character to unconscious).  It will make healing more important, plus it will really put players healing surges to full use.

The most important thing though is that it is the most simple solution (only changing at most three numbers - hit point value, bloodied value, surge value), and which will cut down encounter length by perhaps 50 percent.  And as this particular module we are running has a goodly number of combat encounters lined up in a row... speeding the encounters up I believe would be a good thing.

So please let us know your experiences thus far in 4E PbP combat and whether you think we should speed things up.  If you are unsure, I am also quite happy to run the first encounter you guys hit as a regular one with standard HP totals, and then we can make a determination after it completes whether or not we want to halve HPs to speed up subsequent ones.  It all depends on ease-of-play and what makes for most interesting combat.  Thanx guys!


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jul 16, 2009)

I don't think combats take to long.  Bonuses and hp, etc are easy to track if players help out by typing out a combat block.  One of the things several DMs do is to put down the stats of the monsters and let init go crazy.  In a party of 5 pcs, 3 beat the monsters in init.  So those 3 go, resolving actions in posting order, the monsters go, the all the PCs go again, in posting order, then the monsters.  That way you don't have to wait around for init.  See Charwoman Gene's scales of war game for an example.


----------



## renau1g (Jul 16, 2009)

As long as the DM & PC's are ok with a bit of knowledge of the monster stats then it's a fine way of doing it, although it does lend itself to choosing the right attack for the monster. 

I do agree with Evo that I don't really find combat to be too long but I do suggest group the monster together with 1 init roll for them. I am running a L4W game and I don't find it too long. The first combat took a couple weeks, but that's not long in PbP terms. The only time I find combat takes a while is against a solo (which I'm trying something a bit different but can't yet reveal it)


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jul 16, 2009)

I had figured on doing the one init roll for all monsters just for ease-of-use, and since you both also recommend it, I'll definitely be doing it.  And I'll probably also do what Evo recommended, which is get the first people taken care of in Round 1 and then the monsters (treating them like a pseudo-Round 0), and then write all subsequent rounds as if the monsters were at the bottom of the init list.  That way everyone can easily track who goes when and what they do, all prior to the monsters going.  Thanx guys!


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jul 17, 2009)

No prob!  Just wanted to say that I'm enjoying this game so far.  I'm ready to see how the monk compared to other strikers in combat.


----------



## renau1g (Jul 17, 2009)

I know I'm interested in it as well.


----------



## Insight (Jul 19, 2009)

Just wanted to point out that you get *one* action in a surprise round, not your full slate of actions.


----------



## The Digger (Jul 19, 2009)

Oops!  Good point.


----------



## renau1g (Jul 20, 2009)

Although that's normally the way it is, I believe Defcon said we get a full set of actions for overcoming the skill challenge


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jul 20, 2009)

ren's correct.  The skill challenge reward (and choosing the tunnel) gave you all a complete set of surprise round actions, and then you all lucked out by having the orcs roll absolutely horribly om their initiative roll, thereby giving you your complete set of first round actions before they get to act.


----------



## The Digger (Jul 20, 2009)

Shoot! And I editted out my javelin attack on the first orc...


----------



## The Digger (Jul 20, 2009)

...or at least I thought I did.

Anyway congrats to Defcon - that combat went swimmingly well I though.


----------



## stonegod (Jul 20, 2009)

The Digger said:


> ...or at least I thought I did.
> 
> Anyway congrats to Defcon - that combat went swimmingly well I though.



Its not over yet. 

Post later tonight; gotta work now.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jul 20, 2009)

Heh... you needn't worry, Digger... I got your back!  I read the javelin throw previously and knew that was our starting point for the combat.  But as stonegod said... it ain't over yet!  LOL!

BTW folks... just so you all know how I'm ruling it... descending the staircases are like moving over regular squares... however ascending any staircases will be considered difficult terrain (i.e. 2 squares of movement to go 1 square).

Once stonegod has Dorn go this evening, and then I plug in Insight's round, I'll move us back to the top of the initiative order.  Everybody feel free to edit your Round One actions based upon what has happened already and what you expecting will probably occur in the few spots ahead of you.

Oh yeah!  And finally... if any of you want to do your own rolling on Invisible Castle (as some of you already have)... that's cool with me.  I'm more than happy to roll for you, but if you prefer to see how you do and like to roll your own, I'll just plug your rolls into your spot in the order.  However, bear in mind that I'll use the rolls you post even if your action ends up having to change because of what occurs ahead of you (like what happened this time with Tregar, where I used his rolls against the first orc that Henry ended up killing, and plugged them into the secondary target).

Which means if you think you might end up wanting to change some decisions based upon marks, flanks, and statuses that occur before you in the order, don't bother rolling the dice until I've gotten a chance to post everything that occurs up to your point.  Just put a placeholder post that says you're waiting for the update, that way I know to write everything out and change the map for you so you can be fully updated to make your decision.

Thanx folks!


----------



## Insight (Jul 21, 2009)

Feel free to edit Gloomblade's actions depending on what happens earlier in the round.  This goes for this combat or any other.  I'd much rather have combats go smoothly (and quickly) than wait on me to post an edited action.


----------



## Insight (Jul 22, 2009)

oopsie


----------



## renau1g (Jul 22, 2009)

I am in the habit of rolling the rolls for my pcs on IC and linking, it allows me to add a bit more to the fluff that way.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jul 22, 2009)

Are we going in post order or init order?  Just checking, because you mentioned we might in the ooc thread, but we've been going by init order thus far.


----------



## renau1g (Jul 22, 2009)

Not sure, but I'd assume init order (else that wouldn't really matter right?).

P.S. I hope I gave you a breather Evo

P.P.S - anyone else think it's weird that a half-orc might be the best monk of the path they haven't revealed (Str-based) as they get the +2 Str/Dex...just odd to me.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jul 22, 2009)

I'm posting people in initiative order, but if folks believe their actions will not change or be predicated on what happens during the PC's turns before them, I'm okay with you all posting early.  Just bear in mind though that if what you posted earlier still makes sense for the most part when your turn comes up, I'll probably use what you've already done (making small tweaks as necessary), rather than wait on you to "edit" your post once the people in front have gone.  Unless of course your action was rendered completely useless, in which case I'll probably post up until your action so you can edit.

But I think for the most part, whatever attack actions you post will usually still be effective.



> anyone else think it's weird that a half-orc might be the best monk of the path they haven't revealed (Str-based) as they get the +2 Str/Dex...just odd to me.




It's for this reason that for any game I DM, I use the "maximum of 18, including racial bonuses" house-rule.  Because that way, every race can have a highest score in their primary stat (although for those who have 'off-stats', they'll just not have as many points left over for their secondary or tertiary abilities).


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jul 23, 2009)

Okay thanks, just checking.  As I said, I wait until SG posts Dorn's actions.  If he goes pushing people around my tactics may change.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jul 24, 2009)

Sorry I forgot to add in Henry's marking of the berserker.  That's the hardest part of 4E for the PbP industry... remembering each and every status effect that appears throughout the course of the round.  The orc now has a -2 to hit, is marked, and Dorn is giving bonuses to damage against it.  It's a lot to take note of!  LOL.

Evo, when you post, please remember to also decide whether or not to take the free Slide that Dorn is giving you (to G16 if I remember correctly).  Thanx!

I'll do the next update after Evo posts his Wendigo turn, so we can go through the end of the round.


----------



## Insight (Aug 5, 2009)

Due to EN World's ongoing problems, I am going to be staying away for the most part until I can reliably and fairly quickly get on these boards on a regular basis.  DM, please NPC my character (if you can even post on get on the boards) for the foreseeable future.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Aug 5, 2009)

Irony of ironies, Insight... Morrus just tweeted that the problem seems to be fixed at the moment.  So your time away might be short-lived.  

Thanks for everyone's patience... I'm hoping to get a post up tomorrow that will continue the combat (assuming the boards stay relatively lag-free).


----------



## Kobold Stew (Aug 5, 2009)

Can't wait!


----------



## Insight (Aug 5, 2009)

Yeah, it does seem to be a lot better.  Good news.


----------



## stonegod (Aug 28, 2009)

I'll be out of town and likely w/o Internets until Thursday the 3rd. NPC Dorn as needed (he'll likely not lead the charge, but be close behind).


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Oct 6, 2009)

Dorn is up.


----------



## stonegod (Oct 6, 2009)

DEFCON 1 said:


> Dorn is up.



Apologies. Thought there were some monsters first. Posting now.


----------



## Insight (Oct 14, 2009)

This game seems like it's on life support.


----------



## renau1g (Oct 14, 2009)

*Clear!*


----------



## stonegod (Oct 15, 2009)

Insight said:


> This game seems like it's on life support.



I think you're jumping the gun a bit. Its a slow, but I have much slower games. And DEFCON's good people.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Nov 7, 2009)

Not sure what we are waiting for in the game: is Defcon waiting for Henry and Tregar to have actions posted? Are they waiting for him? 

I'd hate to see this game trickle away in combat. KS


----------



## renau1g (Nov 10, 2009)

Not sure, but I thought it was Digger's turn


----------



## Insight (Nov 10, 2009)

I regret that I need to drop out of this game.  My time to play PBP games has been drastically reduced and I really need to cut down on my time here.

Good luck, all.


----------



## renau1g (Nov 10, 2009)

Sorry to hear that Insight. Does that mean your game is ending as well?


----------



## EvolutionKB (Nov 12, 2009)

I am excited to see what changes they've made to the monk on the 14th in the PHB3 preview.  Monks were supposed to be underpowered, but I've had fun so far.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Nov 12, 2009)

Apologies folks!  Yes, much of the time the slowdown is my fault.  I do all my updating of my PbP games at work, in addition to prepping my weekly D&D game that I DM.  And when work speeds up, my D&D time focus tends to go to the weekly live game (creating encounters and such).

I'll try and be a bit more dilligent about keeping up the pace, and quite possibly rejiggering the module a bit.  This particular one has quite a number of combat encounters in a row, but in PbP that slows things wayyyyyy down.  I think I need to find a better split between combat encounters and roleplaying scenes.

And Insight, if you're reading this... I'll keep Gloomblade around in the background, so if at any point you find a free moment occasionally and want to drop back in to post, please feel free.  Especially when we reach parts out of combat and its mainly roleplay posts.  Take over Gloomblade whenenver you'd like.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Dec 2, 2009)

As you've no doubt seen... my promises of less downtime in the game were empty promises.  Again, my apologies.  No one to blame here but myself.

And rather than continue this yo-yo of 'yes, we're still on!', but then 'no, can't post'... I'm just going to let you all out of your misery and call the game here.  Sorry about that, lads.  But my lack of time, desire, and commitment to pretty much all things PbP has forced this upon me.  Again, I'm very sorry for the empty promises.  All my best in your other games.

-DEFCON


----------



## renau1g (Dec 2, 2009)

Thanks for the confirmation Defcon.

Good luck with things.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Dec 3, 2009)

Thanks for the news, though of course i am very sorry to see this end. Take care.

KS


----------

